# Malaysian Earth Tiger



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm getting a _Cyriopagopus schioedtei _sling on Friday and wondered who else on the forum has one of these arboreal giants. I've done the usual and read the care sheets but there's nothing like asking existing owners what they've found after looking after theirs so I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Pete's got a female I think who was paired with a male. ( no idea on recent info ), might be worth giving him a shout though


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Pete's got a female I think who was paired with a male. ( no idea on recent info ), might be worth giving him a shout though


Lol I was the one who sent pete the male. I also picked up a nice female from micheal not too long ago. 
There a great sp. But tbh I'm a big fan of most asian arborials


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I had one of these, they are incredibly fast growing, mine matured from a tiny spiderling to a mature male within 10 months (funnily enough it was the actual male that Pete 'Poxicator' used with he's female I believe).

Carewise I kept it warm with plenty of humidity crossed with plenty of ventilation..... and it thrived..... they will burrow as youngsters but will become more confident with each molt.
-P


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> I had one of these, they are incredibly fast growing, mine matured from a tiny spiderling to a mature male within 10 months (funnily enough it was the actual male that Pete 'Poxicator' used with he's female I believe).
> 
> Carewise I kept it warm with plenty of humidity crossed with plenty of ventilation..... and it thrived..... they will burrow as youngsters but will become more confident with each molt.
> -P


 
This ^^^ And good luck! :whistling2:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow, quite quick growing then if from a sling to MM in 10 months! The care sheets stated keeping them warm and plenty of humidity so I'll replicate that. Really looking forward to expanding my ever growing arboreal collection and I knew this species had to be a must get.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Blurboy said:


> Wow, quite quick growing then if from a sling to MM in 10 months! The care sheets stated keeping them warm and plenty of humidity so I'll replicate that. Really looking forward to expanding my ever growing arboreal collection and I knew this species had to be a must get.


this link may be of some use to you 

cyriopagopusschioedtei - asianarboreals


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> I had one of these, they are incredibly fast growing, mine matured from a tiny spiderling to a mature male within 10 months (funnily enough it was the actual male that Pete 'Poxicator' used with he's female I believe).
> 
> Carewise I kept it warm with plenty of humidity crossed with plenty of ventilation..... and it thrived..... they will burrow as youngsters but will become more confident with each molt.
> -P


Haha your males like a cold lol who hasn't had it lol (was gonna go with a sexual diesease but I personally haven't had ne so it wudnt av been appropriate haha)


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Iv had a large juvie for a few months, it dug a deep burrow within 12hrs of being in the tub, and I havent seen it since. lol.
I hope it turns into an arboreal giant soon, I hate pet holes.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> this link may be of some use to you


Cheers for the link and I'm going to get some reading done :2thumb:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> Haha your males like a cold lol who hasn't had it lol (was gonna go with a sexual diesease but I personally haven't had ne so it wudnt av been appropriate haha)


LOL... yeah the poor little guy had a stint under your supervision before being subjected to a horrfic ordeal with Poxicators female..... poor little fella, it actually brings a tear to my eye the more I think of it.
-P


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

hi paul buddy ,i have a af ,she is in a house of spiders tank ,is out alot ,about 8 inch and stunning ,from what ive read ,a realy bad bite ,but she seems to go shy when im cleaner out her house ,good choice spider ,and one of my favs ,mat


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Well it's now not coming this Friday, instead I've just received and email saying it's arriving tomorrow even though I've made it clear on 2 phone calls that I wanted the delivery then as I'm off work that day! Now I've got sort something out so that the delivery doesn't get sent back to the depot. Grrrr


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Who r you gettin it off if you don't mind me askin??


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Strange that the male matured so quickly, but I guess Lampropelma are similar.
My female was with Brown's female a while back and looks as if she might be preparing for a sac, but nothing yet. Ive recently increased the heat to key her in.

These really are gorgeous to look at but they are known to hide lots and definitely like to burrow.

I'd suggest a similar set-up as pokies but with deeper substrate, and notably a good amount of substrate in the tube. I use vermiculite, chopped sphagnum moss and coir for substrate, keeping it damp with the occassional soak and I provide a water bowl. Create a busy enclosure with a variety of hiding places, darkened enclosure and I believe you'll see more of it.

Unfortuantely they are very hard to breed, with high failure rates according to Gabriel/Gallon.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Blurboy said:


> I'm getting a _Cyriopagopus schioedtei _sling on Friday and wondered who else on the forum has one of these arboreal giants. I've done the usual and read the care sheets but there's nothing like asking existing owners what they've found after looking after theirs so I'd love to hear your thoughts.[/QUOTE)
> they awesome spiders one of my fav and often overlooked. they are great escape artists and teleport speed. my gf saw a large juvie on floor few years ago and she presumed it a shed skin. she poked it and moved very fast. so did she lol


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> Who r you gettin it off if you don't mind me askin??


I don't mind you asking at all and it's The Spider Shop who are sending me the sling.



> I'd suggest a similar set-up as pokies but with deeper substrate, and notably a good amount of substrate in the tube. I use vermiculite, chopped sphagnum moss and coir for substrate, keeping it damp with the occassional soak and I provide a water bowl. Create a busy enclosure with a variety of hiding places, darkened enclosure and I believe you'll see more of it.


Pete, I've got loads of vermiculite and coir but what mixture do you recommend? I'm asking this as I'll do it when I set the enclosure up for when it's grown a bit seeing as it's only a sling at the moment. I've got a nice little tub ready and waiting for it now.


----------



## peet (Oct 26, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> I'd suggest a similar set-up as pokies but with deeper substrate, and notably a good amount of substrate in the tube. I use vermiculite, chopped sphagnum moss and coir for substrate, keeping it damp with the occassional soak and I provide a water bowl. Create a busy enclosure with a variety of hiding places, darkened enclosure and I believe you'll see more of it..


This is how i keep mine i have a grown on sling now they are very fast and make alot of webbing around there hole. To start with i never saw mine only new it was there from the crickets that kept going missing, now it is quite bold and i get a few glimpses of it late at night.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I personally find vermiculite unsightly so I'd keep that less than 20% of the substrate but the sphagnum moss should be about 30%, some chopped into the substrate and more on top of the sub. They'll use this to camouflage their hide as well as a source for drinking.


----------

